# The fullbody experiment...



## SuperFlex (Sep 14, 2006)

This will be a first for me. I've always looked at this type of routine as for hot chicks... I love seeing them do squats btw. It moved once... Anyway, here's a basic example of what things will look like. Of course I'll mix it up, but along these lines. I was going to begin this coming Monday, but tomorrow is even better. Time to trim down and muscle up baby! 

*Monday:*

3 sets of bench presses for 8-6 reps
3 sets of squats for 8-6
3 sets of lat pulldowns for 10-8 reps
3 sets of leg curls for 10-8
3 sets of DB shoulder presses for 10-8
3 sets of seated machine calf raises 10-15

*Tuesday:*

Cardio

*Wednesday:*

3 sets of squats for 10
3 sets of calf presses on leg press machine 10-15
3 sets of dips 
3 sets of barbell rows for 10-12
3 sets of DB laterals for 10-12
3 sets of leg raises for abs

*Thursday:*

Cardio

*Friday:*

3 sets of bench pesses for 8-10
3 sets of DB rows for 10-12
3 sets DB shoulder presses for 10-12
3 sets of squats for 10
3 sets of lying leg curls for 10-12
3 sets of decline sit-ups for 30

*Saturday:*

Cardio

*Sunday:* 

watch football in my underwear... After I lose 35lbs. nude.  No wait, stratch that. Watching men jump on each other while nude is not my idea of a good time. I will wear a snow suit...


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

lawl, Foreman had this same journal title. I don't want to sound like a broken record on this forum but.... I would add another upper pulling movement.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> watch football in my underwear... After I lose 35lbs. nude.  No wait, stratch that. Watching men jump on each other while nude is not my idea of a good time. I will wear a snow suit...





Good luck with your training.


----------



## GFR (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, Foreman had this same journal title.


 

 I feel so dirty...


What pulling movements should I add?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Good luck with your training.


 
Thanks man, same to you...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 15, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>


 

100% accident...but great minds do think alike! So I wonder why this happened, he's retarded...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 15, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> So I wonder why this happened, he's retarded...


 
Damn, did I just type that?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 15, 2006)

*Primer fullbody workout today*

warm-up
3 sets of bench squats for 10-12
3 sets of machine chest presses for 10
3 sets of seated leg curls for 12-15
3 sets of lat pulldowns for 10
3 sets of decline sit-ups

Didn't get to finish due to  with an old friend...

I kind of like the routine to be honest. Later exercises suffered however. Especially after the way I do squats. Lat pulls really lagged, but they'll fall in earlier on different days. Let's roll...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Self motivation... (Korn)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNRyY7j09eI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJJbLxbkH2s&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qGoOtVaiEc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOmtKYoftOI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM-_sVcvo1A


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 16, 2006)

*Motivation (Arnold clip)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1mZYN9MfL0&mode=related&search=


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 18, 2006)

This thread is no more since Foreman has one just like it. That just felt too creepy so I'm beginning another one... ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 19, 2006)

Had to do a quicky...

3 Supersets
A) DB chest presses for 15
B) DB rows for 12
3 sets of DB squats for 15

I'm going to roll with this thread. I'm not ready for the next step yet, and I'm not the kind of person who likes to fake things...


----------

